# Peristaltic Pump



## SKP1995 (27 May 2009)

I've found a seller on ebay selling these peristaltic pumps, they seem to be reasonable value what with the variable speed function and would only need a 12v adapter (someone correct me if I'm wrong!), does anyone see any potential stumbling blocks with it?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Autoclude-Per...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## BINKSY1973 (27 May 2009)

Hi.

       Looks a nice find to me. Just make sure you get a 12v DC adaptor. The fact you can vary the motor speed is a bonus. If you decide to get one let us know how you get on with it.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## SKP1995 (27 May 2009)

Think I'll probably go for it, the only other thing is that it'll need a new hose, shouldn't be a big issue though.  Will need to get dry ferts ordered at some point as I'm still using TPN+ at the mo too.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 May 2009)

Looks too good to be true eh. Definately get new hose, if its been used in the lab god only knows whats been left in there! It doesn't look right to me as it doesn't seem to be in a box, seems to be a face plate? That probably doesn't make sense to anyone but me... How do you get power to it? Do you have to have a degree in electronic engineering just to wire it up?

You buy one and let us know how it goes, cheers    If all is fine that would be really good! Very handy for many things them pumps...


----------



## SKP1995 (27 May 2009)

Should just be a case of hitching up a 12V dc adapter I think, the irony is that I'm an electronic engineering dropout


----------



## SKP1995 (20 Jun 2009)

Just a quick update, got the pump all connected up, even managed to get the speed controller into the circuit too, not bad for a total of Â£30.


----------

